# Culturebloom in europe



## Absynthe (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone know when Culturebloom goes on sale in europe please. I only want the Blossoming blushcream!! Thankyou


----------



## user2 (Feb 16, 2006)

My MA told me that she ordered the stuff yesterday and that it will be here at the end of the next week!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 16, 2006)

The release day for the UK as been confirmed as the 1st of March.


----------

